# electricity prices



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

as some of you know we have just bought a property in murcia. my question is this what do you normally pay per month for electricity?
the standing charge that we have been put on appears to be 60 euroes bi monthly. is this the same for everyone or are there variances.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You pay for the contracted kw supply . Greater the supply the larger the standing charge.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks for the reply. can you alter the kw supply?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

smitty5668 said:


> thanks for the reply. can you alter the kw supply?


Yes but it costs as you will probably have to get a boletin (safety certificate).

We are contracted for 5.45kW and I seem to recall our standing charge is about 45€ per month so yours is not high.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Yes but it costs as you will probably have to get a boletin (safety certificate).
> 
> We are contracted for 5.45kW and I seem to recall our standing charge is about 45€ per month so yours is not high.


I know you need a boletin if you want to increase the potencia, but I'm not sure that you do if you want to decrease it.

The OP would need to make sure he doesn't reduce it too much or he is likely to experience a problem of the supply tripping when too many appliances are switched on at once.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Check your bill or contract to see what level of supply you are on (potencia facturada). The higher it is, the higher the standing charge. Sounds like you are on a very high one, probably much more than you need. If so it's definitely worth getting the contract changed, that's a lot of money.

Our contract is for 4.6kW, which is perfectly adequate for normal household usage (including electric heating in winter). and the standing charge is €16 a month.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Yes but it costs as you will probably have to get a boletin (safety certificate).
> 
> We are contracted for 5.45kW and I seem to recall our standing charge is about *45€ per month* so yours is not high.


Don't you mean every two months?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry, I neglected to mention that the OP will need to make sure the actual electricity contract was changed into his name when he bought the property, and not just the billing details (which is often all that lawyers or estate agents do, for convenience). 

If the contract does still need to be changed into his name, then he will need a boletin anyway in order to get the new contract. He wouldn't be able to change the potencia if the contract is not yet in his name.

Check the electricity bill to see whose name is shown as "Titular", not just who the bill is addressed to.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

smitty5668 said:


> as some of you know we have just bought a property in murcia. my question is this what do you normally pay per month for electricity?
> the standing charge that we have been put on appears to be 60 euroes bi monthly. is this the same for everyone or are there variances.


From my last bill:

Potencia of 5.75 Kw is 0.12 Euros per day per Kw. So that's 5.75 * 61 days * 0.12 = 42 Euros ish (for 2 months).

I wouldn't consider lowering my potencia below what it is now. In winter, if you have electric heating and some activity going on in the kitchen, e.g. oven, couple of cooker rings, and the kettle, you'll trip the supply.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

What is the highest potencia you can get?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

I have 3 phase in my property so potencia is 10.659??w


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> What is the highest potencia you can get?


I don't think there's an upper limit but I believe that once you go above 10kW you are no longer regarded as a "small consumer", i.e. the prices aren't controlled by the government.

https://www.iberdrola.es/customers/home/regulated-rates/voluntary-princing-small-consumers


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks again for all your help with this. our potencia is 5.75kwh so that seems the common one. this has been a saga from day one.
iberiadola fitted the meter at the wrong house (number12 we live at number14) after being given the wrong information by the vendors solicitors, so with the help of the estate agent we had to go to their office in puerto mazarron and get it changed to our property. they have then billed us for it even though it was in the agreement that the vendor would pay for this 143.75euros. we're sorting this out as i'm typing this.
i don't know what i would have done without the help of our estate agent who i cannot praise highly enough, they really do go the extra mile. once again thanks for all your replies, this board has helped us enormously with the info that you all provide.

thanks smitty.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

smitty5668 said:


> thanks again for all your help with this. our potencia is 5.75kwh so that seems the common one. this has been a saga from day one.
> iberiadola fitted the meter at the wrong house (number12 we live at number14) after being given the wrong information by the vendors solicitors, so with the help of the estate agent we had to go to their office in puerto mazarron and get it changed to our property. they have then billed us for it even though it was in the agreement that the vendor would pay for this 143.75euros. we're sorting this out as i'm typing this.
> i don't know what i would have done without the help of our estate agent who i cannot praise highly enough, they really do go the extra mile. once again thanks for all your replies, this board has helped us enormously with the info that you all provide.
> 
> thanks smitty.


... as said previously, make sure that the contract is in your name!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> ... as said previously, make sure that the contract is in your name!


will do that now to tackle the water board.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevelin said:


> I have 3 phase in my property so potencia is 10.659??w


Ours is 13,865. Our average monthly bill is 110 euros for cooking, heating water, the usual appliances, tvs, computers, fridge, freezer, dishwasher, washing machine, heating in winter and running swimming pool pump. We pump the sprinklers in the summer months.

Less than half of what we paid in Prague for an extremely well insulated house.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Less than half of what we paid in Prague for an extremely well insulated house.


Yep, another myth busted [Spain extortionate for electricity].


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

The BBC did a programme a while ago on electricity prices in Europe. Germany came out as the most expensive, followed by Prague. I think Spain was about the sixth and Ireland was one most expensive. Surprisingly UK came out as one of the least expensive especially for both electric and gas. I think the Scandinavian countries came out the cheapest, which is fortunate considering they probably use more.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Horlics said:


> Yep, another myth busted [Spain extortionate for electricity].


Its impossible to compare, one person may have one shower a day, another, 1.
Some hardly use their electric oven, others cook big meals every day.
Having said that, Mrypg9 , yours does seem excessively high!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

extranjero said:


> Its impossible to compare, one person may have one shower a day, another, 1.
> Some hardly use their electric oven, others cook big meals every day.
> Having said that, Mrypg9 , yours does seem excessively high!


would agree with you on that 110 euroes a month seems very high to me.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I seem to recall that 110€ is about 1/3rd what it used to be ? :lol:
Mine is 3kw. standing charge is 20,05+iva/2 months.
Remember also that the charge per day per kw of contracted supply increases with the increase in contracted power ! They don't miss a trick.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

gus-lopez said:


> I seem to recall that 110€ is about 1/3rd what it used to be ? :lol:
> Mine is 3kw. standing charge is 20,05+iva/2 months.
> Remember also that the charge per day per kw of contracted supply increases with the increase in contracted power ! They don't miss a trick.


gus is it difficult to get the limit lowered? as our water heating is fired by gas and i don't think we will need the limit that we've been given.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Its impossible to compare, one person may have one shower a day, another, 1.
> Some hardly use their electric oven, others cook big meals every day.
> Having said that, Mrypg9 , yours does seem excessively high!


We don't think so. We don't have gas so electricity and water are the only two utility bills.
We live in a big old house which isn't easy to heat. The rooms are spacious with high ceilingsand marblefloors and stairs. Cool in summer, we never need air con. But cold in winter.
As I said, a pleasant surprise after Prague where we paid roughly €350 a month seven years ago.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

smitty5668 said:


> gus is it difficult to get the limit lowered? as our water heating is fired by gas and i don't think we will need the limit that we've been given.


See post #4


However, electricity companies seem very loathe to go below 5.75kW as they deem this is the minimum 'useful' power. At 3.xxkW, you could keep blowing the circuit every time you put the kettle on or every time you use a hair-dryer etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> See post #4
> 
> 
> However, electricity companies seem very loathe to go below 5.75kW as they deem this is the minimum 'useful' power. At 3.xxkW, you could keep blowing the circuit every time you put the kettle on or every time you use a hair-dryer etc.


It depends what appliances you have. If you use gas for cooking and heating water, then the electricity companies have no problem with giving you a 3.45kw contract (I think that's the minimum allowed for new contracts, although I've seen older ones with even less than that). A friend of ours got a 3..45kw contract last year with no problem, althoug the electrician who supplied the boletin did check she had a gas cooker before issuing it.

I have 3.45kw potencia myself and don't experience any problems with tripping, This morning I'v had the kettle and toaster on simultaneously, with the fridge/freezer and TV also on, for example. We do use gas for cooking, although we have an electric water heater which we find more convenient than gas (no problems because the gas bottle runs out in the middle of showering).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We increased our potential as got fed up of trying to balance what we could have on at the same time, especially if friends are visiting. I like electric boiler for showers as there is an increased flow for a good power shower. Before the increase we could have the water heater and the oven on but not the grill. No electric kettle at the same time as washer/drier. All sort of different combinations.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

extranjero said:


> Its impossible to compare, one person may have one shower a day, another, 1.
> Some hardly use their electric oven, others cook big meals every day.
> Having said that, Mrypg9 , yours does seem excessively high!


It's absolutely not impossible to compare.

I have a home in Spain and one in the UK. I know how much electricity I use in a both places in different months of the year. I know exactly how much I pay per unit of electricity in both places.

It's very easy to compare.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

we've decided to leave the potencia where it is at the moment, just set up things via their website which was not too difficult .


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

What does the potencia come under on a bill?
Would it be under "Contract Capacity"?


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> What does the potencia come under on a bill?
> Would it be under "Contract Capacity"?


yes it does. once you get your head round their site it's quite easy to navigate.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers, that means the house we are hoping to buy as a potencia of 3.3kw. I fear this would be horribly too low for us as we use quite a bit of electricity.
And I guess to change it is going to be a right faff depending on the system.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> Cheers, that means the house we are hoping to buy as a potencia of 3.3kw. I fear this would be horribly too low for us as we use quite a bit of electricity.
> And I guess to change it is going to be a right faff depending on the system.


you'll need something called a bollin? it's a certificate that says that you can have an increased potencia. 3.3 is not enough for most people, unless your going down the solar/gas route.
we had no meter when we bought the house so had to have a new one fitted, they gave us a potencia of 5.75 which it seems is about the norm.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

smitty5668 said:


> you'll need something called a bollin? it's a certificate that says that you can have an increased potencia. 3.3 is not enough for most people, unless your going down the solar/gas route.
> we had no meter when we bought the house so had to have a new one fitted, they gave us a potencia of 5.75 which it seems is about the norm.


A boletin is what you would need. However, depending on how old the electrical system in the house is, you might need to have some work done before it could be certified as meeting current regulations. We had to have our meter moved to the outside of the house, a new meter box, a new distribution box, new cabling into the house from the street and a new earth spike. It cost us almost €900 which people said was quite cheap given the amount of work involved.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah a boletin from an electrician to basically say that the electricity company can then come and change a fuse.
Surely the company would still have the original one and could go by that?

I'll get the lawyer to ask anyway when changing the names over.

I'm hoping that the existing meter can be upped sufficiently, is there a way to tell without having a boletin? Seems counter productive to pay for one to only find you need a new meter and then presumably pay for a second boletin.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Yeah a boletin from an electrician to basically say that the electricity company can then come and change a fuse.
> Surely the company would still have the original one and could go by that?
> 
> I'll get the lawyer to ask anyway when changing the names over.
> ...


I would get an electrician to come and have a look and ask him whether the current installation would support the increased potencia you want and whether it is up to current regs, or if not, what would need to be changed and give you an estimate of the cost. We asked a Spanish friend to recommend an electrician and he has been great, charges reasonable prices and even came on an emergency call-out for us on a Sunday evening for which he charged the princely sum of €15.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's probably good practice anyway to give the wiring a once over, looks like we will have enough time to do it. For 15eu it would be money well spent.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Make sure the electrician is qualified to sign the boletin. We once made the mistake of not checking. Did a very good rewire but neglected to tell us he couldn't actually issue the boletin which was extra expenditure.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Yeah a boletin from an electrician to basically say that the electricity company can then come and change a fuse.
> Surely the company would still have the original one and could go by that?
> 
> I'll get the lawyer to ask anyway when changing the names over.
> ...


A boletin is a safety certificate and only lasts for a certain amount of time. After that, you have to get a new one.

Also, as I found to my cost, they MUST be issued to YOU. That is, if they were issued to the former owner, then they are no longer valid.

Boletins also state the maximum capacity of the property. So, if it says that the wiring can only take 3.3 kW, if you want to increase the potencia, then you will need a rewire.


----------



## tXc (Apr 7, 2015)

It depends on your contract and how much electricity you actually use, but I'd say something around 50-60 € every two months.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tXc said:


> It depends on your contract and how much electricity you actually use, but I'd say something around 50-60 € every two months.


If only.....

I would think that such a low consumption would apply for a small piso..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> If only.....
> 
> I would think that such a low consumption would apply for a small piso..


In fact, the figure of 50-60 euros only covers the standing charges for a 3kW supply plus very little usage.

Potencia - 23€ (59 days)
Tax - 4€
IVA - 6€

TOTAL - 33€


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> In fact, the figure of 50-60 euros only covers the standing charges for a 3kW supply plus very little usage.
> 
> Potencia - 23€ (59 days)
> Tax - 4€
> ...


My 3 kw supply is 
potencía 20,05€
meter rental 1,54€
electricity tax 1,10€
+iva =4,76€
total =27,45€ standing charge for 2 months.
the bill is usually around 87€ in total
As we had a new all singing/dancing meter fitted last november the invoice starting from this month is now monthly .

Don't know what all you people do with the electric as I've a fridge, freezer, w/mc etc; + I also weld using the supply occasionally . Oh I lately I've got a M/home plugged in on electric +electric tools being used /charged ?:confused2:
Mind you al my lighting is led's so hardly any usage there.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> A boletin is what you would need. However, depending on how old the electrical system in the house is, you might need to have some work done before it could be certified as meeting current regulations. We had to have our meter moved to the outside of the house, a new meter box, a new distribution box, new cabling into the house from the street and a new earth spike. It cost us almost €900 which people said was quite cheap given the amount of work involved.


Makes you laugh with them. If YOU ask for something to be done, uprating , meter moved ,etc; You need a boletin. So when I got the letter about replacing the meter with the new read from anywhere /change potencia remotely , etc ; I assumed that my , & also my neighbours , meters would be being moved into boxes out in the street,requiring half a dozen new poles , cables run from & too the house, etc. Because THEY are requiring the work to be done.
What do we get? The meter, which is in the hallway of the house , inside a fenced & gated property replaced with a new one in same position ?
Boletins do not apply /are required when the electricity company are responsible for doing the renewals themselves & are footing the bill. 

Earth spike ? I've just seen that! They never used to fit them, theoretically the system they use doesn't need one (?) so I installed my own years ago . Belt & braces me. :lol:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

So our new house only has a potencia of 3.3kw and we have just been told that they can't increase that and will need a boletin if we want to, ok that was to be expected really as we want to go up quite a bit to aroun 9kw.

My worry is that to go up that much more will probably require a total overhaul of the system before getting a boletin and with that no doubt it is going to cost us. So I was just wondering if anyone has had to do the same thing and how much did it set them back?

It's not really something that we can put up with so has to be done sooner rather than later but I guess it's better to be forewarned about it when you get a massive bill from the electrician.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> So our new house only has a potencia of 3.3kw and we have just been told that they can't increase that and will need a boletin if we want to, ok that was to be expected really as we want to go up quite a bit to aroun 9kw.
> 
> My worry is that to go up that much more will probably require a total overhaul of the system before getting a boletin and with that no doubt it is going to cost us. So I was just wondering if anyone has had to do the same thing and how much did it set them back?
> 
> It's not really something that we can put up with so has to be done sooner rather than later but I guess it's better to be forewarned about it when you get a massive bill from the electrician.


Best ask an electrician or two round for a quote. It could be that the system is fine but the previous owner didn't want to pay the higher bills associated with a higher potencia.

We upgraded from 3.3 to 4.6 and no work was needed. Just €60 for a new contract.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> So our new house only has a potencia of 3.3kw and we have just been told that they can't increase that and will need a boletin if we want to, ok that was to be expected really as we want to go up quite a bit to aroun 9kw.
> 
> My worry is that to go up that much more will probably require a total overhaul of the system before getting a boletin and with that no doubt it is going to cost us. So I was just wondering if anyone has had to do the same thing and how much did it set them back?
> 
> It's not really something that we can put up with so has to be done sooner rather than later but I guess it's better to be forewarned about it when you get a massive bill from the electrician.


I would suggest getting a (Spanish) electrician in to quote for increasing the power. You will certainly need a boletin anyway but may not need a complete rewire - let the expert tell you how much it might cost.

If you only have 3.3kW now, then I presume it's a small property - why do you think you'll need 9kW? We have quite a large house (550m2) and survive on 5.75kW (aircon, hob, pool, w/m, d/w, hot water etc. etc.).


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The current circuit board for the house is small, there is like 6 breakers and that is all so I am assuming(don't know really) that it wont be much chop and given that it looks dodgy it'll need to be checked out anyway.

But that is the thing, how much would a complete redo cost, roughly? Hundreds? A couple thousand or five thousand?
I know a quote is the best way to find out but until then I want to be prepared for taking a big hit in a worst case scenario.

I wouldn't call it a small house but certainly not as large as yours, around half that. But the previous owners were quite old and I don't think they used the electricity for any more than the TV and kettle. The more we are doing things there the more corners we see they cut. 

As for the 9kw? Well talking to others and seeing what they have and if it trips at all and what we have now in the rented house we figure that 9 will probably mean we will never have to think about it.
Our rental is 5.75 and it's not enough so I would of chose around 7 but speaking to others it seems that 7 still trips regularly. So I guess no matter what number we opt for I want to make sure that if needed it can go as high as we need it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

We had to have our potencia increased when we fitted an aircon and I was pretty worried about the fact that most of the house had been rewired by someone and we had no invoices / documents / boletin or anything. I was thinking that we would have to re/wire the whole flat.

But as we needed some work done in our kitchen, we asked a local electrician to do some work and I did a bit also (just an extra switch / cable / light fitting in the living room) and told him that we would alos need a boletin for the extra potencia.

He said that it was no problem, as he had worked on the system and it was obviously OK, he only had to recommend that the size of the cables from the meter room to our flat be increased and that would be it. He couldn't actually do the boletin, but he knew someone who could and he even wrote down a job sheet for us to give to the certified electrican.

The certified electrician came, looked at the job sheet from our electrician, said "OK, 200 Euros", and that was that !


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldn't want someone working in my house who was not qualified (to issue a boletin).

If they can't issue a boletin then they are probably not regulated and should NOT be carrying out any electrical work.

Our installation NEVER trips but then the circuits have been balanced and installed properly by a qualified (Spanish) electrician.

I've just looked out the bills for when we had one of our flats rewired. First fix was 500€ and second fix was 400€ (ish). Boletin was extra.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I also had to get a boletín to increase the potencia here, after I had an ICP (circuit breaker) fitted and it kept tripping.* Luckily, there was a surviving sticker in the meter box from the company that did the original installation two decades before. I thought they might be unlikely to find fault with their own work and it was indeed approved. 


*I was obliged to fit the ICP when changing the name on the contract after being widowed. I was left with no choice but to increase the potencia greatly after this, to avoid constant blackouts. My bills are now far higher, especially with the recent billing changes causing higher charges for the standing charge element of the bill. It makes me mad when my neighbours have no ICPs, no associated hassles and expenses, no higher bills, no blackouts...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I wouldn't want someone working in my house who was not qualified (to issue a boletin).
> 
> If they can't issue a boletin then they are probably not regulated and should NOT be carrying out any electrical work.
> 
> ...


That's nonsense . Probably 75% of all Spanish fully qualified electricians don't have the additional paperwork to issue boletins. Most companies here only have one ,maybe ywo persons qualified to issue them but employ 20 qualified electricians.
Bit like gas regs in the UK , vast amounts of fully qualified plumbers, including my own nephew, won't do any gas work as it is too much aggro. Doesn't mean they aren't qualified plumbers.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> That's nonsense . Probably 75% of all Spanish fully qualified electricians don't have the additional paperwork to issue boletins. Most companies here only have one ,maybe ywo persons qualified to issue them but employ 20 qualified electricians.
> Bit like gas regs in the UK , vast amounts of fully qualified plumbers, including my own nephew, won't do any gas work as it is too much aggro. Doesn't mean they aren't qualified plumbers.


Absolutely, I have worked in Engineering and Construction Management all my working life and it is totally normal for all companies to hire non/certified people to perform works, be it design or implementation, and then rely on a few senior professsionals in the given controlled profession to certify / stamp / approve the output.

In fact, with high budget controlled professions, such as Architects or specialist engineers, it is very normal for smaller comapnies to not even have a certifed professional on their books, outsourcing the certification as required.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have the 3.3kW basic model in our house 220m² over 5 floors. Used to get trips when we first started mainly because the m.i.l. would put a heater straight on to 3kw setting and, of course if a kettle, the washing machine or anything else was put on - off it would go. Now use A/c and have no problems.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> That's nonsense . Probably 75% of all Spanish fully qualified electricians don't have the additional paperwork to issue boletins. Most companies here only have one ,maybe ywo persons qualified to issue them but employ 20 qualified electricians.
> Bit like gas regs in the UK , vast amounts of fully qualified plumbers, including my own nephew, won't do any gas work as it is too much aggro. Doesn't mean they aren't qualified plumbers.


You're probably correct. I was thinking more of LICENSED electricians rather than qualified ones.

I was also thinking of one-man-bands, not larger companies.


If I needed electrical work done, I would always go to someone who could do all the job rather than just bit's of it.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> You're probably correct. I was thinking more of LICENSED electricians rather than qualified ones.
> 
> I was also thinking of one-man-bands, not larger companies.
> 
> ...


The Spanish electrician who does work for us is a one man band, and a very good one - but not licensed to issue boletins. It isn't a problem. When we needed one (and he's subsequently done the same for a friend) he did the work which was necessary to bring things up to spec (and didn't try to tell us we needed a full rewire to make the job bigger than it needed to be) and then got the boletin from someone who is licensed. In both cases the boletin was with us within 48 hours of the work being completed and cost €80.

Interestingly, there is another electrician we know in our town who works for Sevillana Endesa - and I'm sure they wouldn't employ anyone unqualified. He also does work "on the side" but charges a lot more than the one we use. And he can't issue boletins either, he also gets them from a third party.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

On the subject of electricity prices in general, there will be a miniscule reduction of 1.6% in bills following a reduction in part of the tariff approved by the Government today. We won't find out for a while what impact the new system of charging by the hour for those with smart meters will have, though.


El recibo de la luz bajará, de media, un 1,6% tras la reducción aprobada por el Gobierno


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

According to El Pais, however, the reduction for domestic consumers should amount to 2.2%, so that's a bit better. Better than an increase, at any rate.

El Gobierno baja la factura de la luz un 2,2% para las familias | Economía | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

OK, well the electrician finally got back to us with a quote for a rewire so we can up the potencia and it is far more reasonable than first thought, not much change from a grand but I was thinking at least twice that.

The guy was pretty good in that he didn't try and sell us something we didn't need, he discovered that while we are on 3.3 we actually have 5.5 as the previous owners didn't have the limiter fitted, but regardless we want more than that so he has to re fit stuff and the pool pump isn't directly wired so if that is on then you can't really use anything else or the power trips.

All in all despite waiting a bit for the quote I'm happy with the amount and the work needed, gives us more to spend on a pool fence now as they are blatant rip offs.


----------

